# Taxidermist's In Northeastern Nodak



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I am thinking about getting my buck from this year put on the wall. Who would you guys recommend. Trying to stay under $400. Was just hoping you guys could give me som suggestions.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg Kolstad in Sheyenne, ND. Should be around that price range and he's a great taxidermist with amazing customer service. He cant be beat!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

You got a number for him Ryan? Let me know.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Yep, PM'd ya.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

there is a guy near me that does deer for $200. Does a real nice job to.
Lots of guys go to him from all over. He jsut does part time-he farms


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I know every year I pass Dakota Wild, west of Grafton, ND. I have no clue how their work compares to others, I just know it's there on the north side of HWY 17 headed towards Park River


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

jonesy12 said:


> I know every year I pass Dakota Wild, west of Grafton, ND. I have no clue how their work compares to others, I just know it's there on the north side of HWY 17 headed towards Park River


They do a great job. I have recieved a lot of comments on the mount he did for me. I am not sure on the price because it was a Christmas present, but that is only a phone call away. I would check them out.

Here are a copule pics taken with a crappy camera phone quite some time ago. The pictures really don't do it justice. The detailing is a lot more noticable in person. I think the pics make it look a lot "lighter" than it really is also.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I highly reccomend Jamie Risovi in New Rockford. His whitetail mounts have won world titles. We have had two shoulder mounts done by him, and they are by far the best we have. Seems to me we paid $500 for each, which is about normal. Much like with optics, with taxidermy if you go cheap, you'll get cheap...

He's also a sponsor here at Nodak...


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Ted's Taxidermy (Ted Hoberg) in Grand Forks is good and pretty reasonable - I think I've had a couple friends get heads done for around $300 and have been very happy. I'm pretty sure he's in the phone book.


----------

